# How to delete in-camera locked images (Canon) from Lightroom



## westmaasmaarten (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, 

I am used to protect my images in the field with the lock function on my Canon camera's. Once imported in Lightroom, I cannot delete them permanently from my hard drive. I tried to move them in Lightroom to a new folder to try and delete them in the Finder meny of my Mac, but Lightroom won't move them either. Is there a solution? 

Maarten


----------



## clee01l (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.   A LR Move is a Copy operation followed by a Delete operation.  Because the Files are locked the Delete operation fails. In LR and in Finder. 

You need to use Finder to first Unlock the files.  Then LR can Move or Delete them. 
A Little Searching and I found 2 OS X methods for batch unlocking files 

One involves using the terminal. The Other documents how it can be done in Finder.

Here is the finder solution:

1. Using Finder, select ALL of the files needing to be unlocked
2. Opt-Cmd-I to bring up the single pane inspect (Get Info) 
At the top of Get Info it should tell you how many items are going to be affected by the Get Info changes
7. Uncheck the "locked" Checkbox


----------



## Photofan (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello - I have the problem described in the initial post which I need to sort on my Mac and in LR CC.  

I cant perform the operations in the answer by Clee01l because I cant locate the locked images in Finder!  - Please can you explain it in more detail!  

Thanks
Joy


----------



## Woodbutcher (Feb 14, 2017)

Right click on the images in LR and select the "Show in Finder" option.  That will open a Finder window in the folder with the files.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 14, 2017)

Woodbutcher said:


> Right click on the images in LR and select the "Show in Finder" option.  That will open a Finder window in the folder with the files.


For Windows users, change "Finder" to "Explorer" or "File Explorer" (Windows 10) and everything still applies.

Phil


----------

